# First cleaning issues...



## ENwcmr (Jul 4, 2013)

I am a new to the fire arms world. I just became owner of a colt mustang pocketlite 380 which I love. I'm a tiny girl only weight 100 pounds and was looking for something without to much recoil. 

Anyway, I did a regular cleaning took the barrel and slide apart. While cleaning I pushed the ejector into the mag well and couldn't get it back up. After I corrected that issue I noticed that the hammer strut was out of place. I eventually took apart the entire pistol and reassembled it.

My question is if I reassembled incorrectly is there a chance for misfire? I dry fired it a few times it seems to be working properly but I'm all about safety. I wouldn't want to put myself or others in danger when we shoot again. Any thoughts?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Years ago, I had a Colt .380 Govt. model. I hated cleaning that little *&$!#@$%^ gun. 

Every time I did clean it, the same thing happened, but it was so long ago, that now I can't recall what the issue was. I eventually got rid of it (even though it was cute) and traded it for something else. 

Anyways, it sounds as if you put it back together correctly, if it dry fires properly. When you do take it back out to shoot it again, you might consider letting someone else go first. :mrgreen:


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

If this were my gun I would do the following to check function (after removing all ammunition from the room where I was working) as a first step.

First, I would *check to ensure the gun is clear.* Pointing the gun in a safe direction I would remove the magazine and lock the slide back. I would look down the magazine well from the top to ensure it's empty and then check the chamber, both visually and physically to ensure there is no cartridge in the chamber. *And check it again to reconfirm the gun is empty.*. I emphasize this step because checking the function and pulling the trigger will fire the gun if it is not cleared properly. If possible, I have a second person confirm the gun is empty.

Now, still pointing the gun in a safe direction (no people, dogs, cats, TVs etc. or anything beyond walls in the direction you are pointng) I elevate the barrel slightly and drop in a standard pencil with eraser, eraser end goes in the barrel first.

Then I pull the trigger - the pencil should be pushed out of the barrel (it may fly several feet or more). This confirms the firing pin is moving forward when the trigger is pulled and is working properly.

I also use snap caps to check the function without live fire and to practice loading and unloading. Snap caps are inert practice cartridges available from gun stores and online sources like Brownells. An example is here.

Hope this helps - and welcome to the world of shooting sports!


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

ENwcmr said:


> ....... Anyway, I did a regular cleaning took the barrel and slide apart. While cleaning I pushed the ejector into the mag well and couldn't get it back up. After I corrected that issue I noticed that the hammer strut was out of place. I eventually took apart the entire pistol and reassembled it.
> 
> My question is if I reassembled incorrectly is there a chance for misfire? I dry fired it a few times it seems to be working properly but I'm all about safety. I wouldn't want to put myself or others in danger when we shoot again. Any thoughts?


As long as the nose of the firing pin isn't protruding out of the breechface you should be good-to-go. The Mustang has both a sear disconnector as well as a firing pin lock. Carry it in C-3 the way the manual states, and don't load or fire more than two or three rounds at a time until you know what the pistol's going to do. Keep a firm grip on the gun and point the muzzle in a safe direction while you fire the first few rounds. Don't load a full magazine until you're sure that the pistol is functioning properly.

You need to carefully read the safety and handling procedures in your owner's manual. I've pulled a copy off the Internet for you:

http://stevespages.com/pdf/colt_mkiv_series_80_380_auto_pistols.pdf

It's unlikely that you've created any sort of safety issue; but, this IS, 'internet gunsmithing' so you can't ever be 100% sure. The fact that the slide cycles properly and you can dry-fire the pistol is a positive indication that everything should be all right. If I had one more suggestion to offer it would be to

TAKE IT EASY WITH THAT SCREWDRIVER BLADE THE NEXT TIME YOU PUSH ON THAT EJECTOR SPRING.

Best of luck!


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Another option would be to drop by a local gun shop that has a gunsmith, and ask him/her to take a quick look at it to see if you put it together correctly. It sounds like you have, but it never hurts to have a pro look at it to be sure.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

ENwcmr said:


> I am a new to the fire arms world. I just became owner of a colt mustang pocketlite 380 which I love. I'm a tiny girl only weight 100 pounds and was looking for something without to much recoil.
> 
> Anyway, I did a regular cleaning took the barrel and slide apart. While cleaning I pushed the ejector into the mag well and couldn't get it back up. After I corrected that issue I noticed that the hammer strut was out of place. I eventually took apart the entire pistol and reassembled it.
> 
> My question is if I reassembled incorrectly is there a chance for misfire? I dry fired it a few times it seems to be working properly but I'm all about safety. I wouldn't want to put myself or others in danger when we shoot again. Any thoughts?


Hmmm...seeing as though you were able to take it totally apart, and get it back together again and working, then your doing better than I could have done. Maybe do a search and see if there are any gunsmiths around you to give it a once over before you take it to the range. You would not want to damage your pistol, or yourself.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

high pockets said:


> Another option would be to drop by a local gun shop that has a gunsmith, and ask him/her to take a quick look at it to see if you put it together correctly. It sounds like you have, but it never hurts to have a pro look at it to be sure.


What this poster said!^^^


----------

